# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: دستور n/

## mahdibagherialmas

سلام عزیزان
یه سوال مبتدیانه دارم
توی ++C یه دستوری داریم به اسم n/ که باعث میشه برنامه 1 خط بره پایین
ولی باید اینو تو "" بزاریم
جالا اگه ما بخوایم یه متن رو بنویسیم که توش n/ باشه باید چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> توی ++C یه دستوری داریم به اسم n/ که باعث میشه برنامه 1 خط بره پایین


n/ باعث شکسته شدن خط نمیشه بلکه n\ باعث شکسته شدن خط میشه.  :چشمک: 




> جالا اگه ما بخوایم یه متن رو بنویسیم که توش n/ باشه باید چیکار کنیم ؟


باید به شکل زیر بنویسید:
std::cout << "Hello //n C++‎‎ Builder XE2";
به عبارتی دیگه باید از یک \ اضافی استفاده کنید.

----------


## mahdibagherialmas

ممنونم دوست من
من گفته بودم که مبتدی هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
در کل تشکر میکنم که جواب منو دادی

----------

